# What really turns a man on?



## slappy

My girlfriends and I were talking after reading yet another Cosmo article on how to turn your man on. Many of the things you read seem quite lame. So men, what is the number one turn on for you or the sexiest thing someone has done for you? Women, have found something that has sent him soaring?


----------



## artieb

Sometimes, when my wife is feeling frisky, she'll sit next to me on the sofa, or kneel on the floor in front of me, place her hand on my crotch, and start massaging my manhood. Then she says, in a mock innocent voice, "Can I play with this a little while?"

I've never said "no".


----------



## Deejo

The surprise seduction.

Old girlfriend was a master. We would be out to dinner or in the car talking normally, and she would ease her skirt up without ever changing conversation tone to indicate that she had no panties on, if the surroundings permitted, she would start playing.

Or, we would be on the couch watching tv and again out of nowhere she would just take off her clothes to reveal she was wearing lingerie.

Or, I recall going on vacation. We got to the room and I heaved the suitcase onto the bed and flopped down exhausted.She said she had to use the bathroom. She came out nude and savaged me.

Trust me, surprise seductions are awesome.


----------



## steve71

Deejo is dead right - one night I came home to find my lady with a surprise new hairstyle, just stepping out of the bath...oh wow did we fly at each other

And risque sex is an art-form...


----------



## 63Vino

Re: What really turns a man on?


"FEMALES"

and everything they do.


----------



## nice777guy

Enthusiasm! Especially while naked!


----------



## 63Vino

nice777guy said:


> Enthusiasm! Especially while naked!


you had me at naked


----------



## cherrypie18

wearing only sexy high heeled black boots and black fishnet stockings


----------



## Dryden

1. Show up interested.
2. See #1


----------



## okeydokie

Dryden said:


> 1. Show up interested.
> 2. See #1



being real horny and wanting it no matter what


----------



## marcy*

I don't have to do a lot to turn on my man, Just to touch him. Doesn't matter where.


----------



## 63Vino

Deb* said:


> I don't have to do a lot to turn on my man, Just to touch him. Doesn't matter where.


omg that totally made me ... haha never mind


----------



## Momof3kids

My favorite is dirty texts/emails and delayed gratification... We have completely different work and sleep schedules (only home together 2 nights/week), so it's a little different for us in terms of timing. 

I'll start sending little texts on Sunday evening ("U r so hot... I can't wait to get you naked... Know what I'm going to do to you?", etc.). When he tries to get a little action on Sunday, I'll kiss him but tell him no... Repeat on Monday, with dirtier and flirty texts/emails ("I'm thinking about something long and hard... Know what it is?, etc.") and a twist allowing for some serious making out on the couch or before sleep but no sex... Repeat again Tuesday with really nasty dirty texts/emails ("I'm going to [email protected]#k your brains out when I get home; I'm going to give you the best BJ you've ever had, etc.), but this time finish it off and have some crazy, wild sex...


----------



## sooner2000

Deejo said:


> The surprise seduction.
> 
> Old girlfriend was a master. We would be out to dinner or in the car talking normally, and she would ease her skirt up without ever changing conversation tone to indicate that she had no panties on, if the surroundings permitted, she would start playing.
> 
> Or, we would be on the couch watching tv and again out of nowhere she would just take off her clothes to reveal she was wearing lingerie.
> 
> Or, I recall going on vacation. We got to the room and I heaved the suitcase onto the bed and flopped down exhausted.She said she had to use the bathroom. She came out nude and savaged me.
> 
> Trust me, surprise seductions are awesome.


Good stuff. :smthumbup:I don't see how that wouldn't turn any man on.


----------



## sooner2000

okeydokie said:


> being real horny and wanting it no matter what


Works every time.


----------

